# Kawasaki H2R.



## 1Alpha1 (Mar 29, 2021)

I've yet to see one up close and in person. The below link will have to suffice until I do.


----------



## CIAmike11 (Mar 29, 2021)

The H2R is a relatively rare bird, not street legal. Make freinds with jay leno... last I new he had two of em


----------



## CIAmike11 (Mar 29, 2021)

I saw one at an expo when they first released on a dyno..: it’s a nasty bike, very very nasty attitude on those girls. Lol


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Mar 29, 2021)

The street legal H2 version is only $29K.


----------



## CIAmike11 (Mar 31, 2021)

Yea but it’s realistically drastically different than the H2R.


----------



## CIAmike11 (Mar 31, 2021)

There’s a few that have been converted to comply with state regulations and are indeed on the road. Only a handful, and when they are actually legal for the street the price typically is substantially higher than the 50k MSRP they sell for baseline as a strictly track bike


----------



## CIAmike11 (Mar 31, 2021)

You can’t even buy H2R parts from a dealer.. there’s a bunch of crap you have to go through.. you have to prove you own an H2R with waivers. Furthermore the bike has no warranty... everything is your responsiblity, like any track bike it has a service schedule of every 15 hours being run at over 8k RPM, and it’s designed and engineered to only run battlax V01 tires. The engine brake control, quickshifter, traction control system and cornering management are all tuned and based of specifically that tire.


----------



## CIAmike11 (Mar 31, 2021)

Don’t get me wrong if I could have one here in NY on the road... you bet your ass I’d have one. They are amazing monsters that are one of a kind. But they definitely have a few minor draw backs if your looking to run them on the road and aren’t a sponsored track racer or have substantial play money laying around


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Mar 31, 2021)

Maybe it's just me, but it'll be a very cold day in Hell before I shell out anything close to $30K for a motorcycle.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Mar 31, 2021)

Kind of reminds me of a Lexus LFA. IF you can find one it would only set you back between $300-400K.



Lexus LFA - Acceleration & Exhaust Sound F1 - YouTube


----------

